# too many request....



## uhooooo

When I get the offer It's always show me of this...My finger clicks too fast?


----------



## DrJamesCr0

They limit how many times you can refresh in a certain amount of time now to keep people from running their bots 24/7


----------



## KD_LA




----------



## oicu812

Server overloaded from too many requests from everyone simultaneously in your market.


----------



## UberPasco

oicu812 said:


> Server overloaded from too many requests from everyone simultaneously in your market.


This makes more sense to me. I do get it a lot when I'm mindlessly clicking while watching LivePD, but sometimes I get it after 20 or so refreshes. Sometimes it immediately lets me start refreshing again, sometimes it can be 20 minutes.


----------



## kaelyn

DrJamesCr0 said:


> They limit how many times you can refresh in a certain amount of time now to keep people from running their bots 24/7


how long does it take to go away? because I would like to use a promo but it just wont work.


----------



## Amos69

kaelyn said:


> how long does it take to go away? because I would like to use a promo but it just wont work.










Relax. Everythings going to be alright


----------

